
Markets Make Us Less Moral : D-brief - xtraclass
http://blogs.discovermagazine.com/d-brief/?p=1229&utm_source=feedly&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+DiscoverMag+(Discover+Magazine)#.UZPEWUAW1tI
======
tokenadult
This looks like an extremely low-quality experiment for proving the hypothesis
in the headline.

(Here is the blog post's link

[http://www.sciencemag.org/content/340/6133/707.abstract?sid=...](http://www.sciencemag.org/content/340/6133/707.abstract?sid=cbe70d32-06a2-4c24-86ca-a46a52f0262a)

to the article abstract.)

